# Marshall Class 5, Strat



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Strathcona County | Kijiji $40
Electric Guitar | Guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji $50

If anyone can get in touch with this guy, go for it, I'm still waiting to hear back. Pretty good pricing on these items.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Jeebus.

I want that Class 5 and that Strat. Exactly what I've been looking for, for a while.

Sent a couple of messages too.

Thanks for the heads up.

Hopefully it's legit and one of us hears back.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Seems crazy, no?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Seems crazy, no?


Yes


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Missed a 0? At those prices he will have had dozens of "I'll take it" messages by now.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

The string trees on the Strat are 80's Japanese.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

sillyak said:


> Missed a 0? At those prices he will have had dozens of "I'll take it" messages by now.


Thinks it's an eBay auction?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Crackhead unloading his brother's gear?


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

How does that saying go, “If it sounds too good to be true...”

Sounds scammy.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Look at his reply rate. Don;t expect an answer any time soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Click bate?


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Crackhead unloading his brother's gear?


Bingo! 
Or Binge-O more likely.


----------



## Peter Puck (Aug 25, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Strathcona County | Kijiji $40
> Electric Guitar | Guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji $50
> 
> If anyone can get in touch with this guy, go for it, I'm still waiting to hear back. Pretty good pricing on these items.


Oh look - vadsy is selling his gear sock puppet style.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> Look at his reply rate. Don;t expect an answer any time soon


good point and with all these new no reply's his credibility will really take a dive. Digging his own hole.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Guitar amp | Amps & Pedals | Strathcona County | Kijiji $40
> Electric Guitar | Guitars | Strathcona County | Kijiji $50
> 
> If anyone can get in touch with this guy, go for it, I'm still waiting to hear back. Pretty good pricing on these items.


If the postal code can be believed (which it can't) it looks like he's close to us...what do ya say we go out door knocking and see if we can't find "Brody" and his gear?

I've got a couple of crisp $20 bills in my pocket that my wife doesn't know about...yet...


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

johnnyshaka said:


> I've got a couple of crisp $20 bills in my pocket that my wife doesn't know about...yet...


Be careful he don`t chew your arm off , grabin them crisp 20s Johnny !


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Be careful he don`t chew your arm off , grabin them crisp 20s Johnny !


Can't be any more dangerous than my wife sniffing around...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Puck said:


> Oh look - vadsy is selling his gear sock puppet style.


everything went for above asking., and I've made enough to get more puppets. feel free to join us in some of the other threads. hit up the wtf Kijiji thread, you'll do great in there



Distortion said:


> good point and with all these new no reply's his credibility will really take a dive. Digging his own hole.


I doubt he cares, I doubt it is his only account. and somehow I don't think many folks give a hoot on what your reply rating is before asking to buy your used lightsaber or winter tires



johnnyshaka said:


> If the postal code can be believed (which it can't) it looks like he's close to us...what do ya say we go out door knocking and see if we can't find "Brody" and his gear?
> 
> I've got a couple of crisp $20 bills in my pocket that my wife doesn't know about...yet...


I'm gonna pass on the door knocking, could get weird quick. this guy looked shady from the start. crazy prices, no descriptions. it was worth a try as Kij isn't linked to anything personal for me but my hopes weren't super high


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I'm gonna pass on the door knocking, could get weird quick. this guy looked shady from the start. crazy prices, no descriptions. it was worth a try as Kij isn't linked to anything personal for me but my hopes weren't super high


Yup...exactly.


----------

